# kingquick engine management - where to plug in?



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Fiat Ducato 2001 2.8idTD

Ive got a kingquick box but haven't got instructions and cant see where to plug in the leads. Has anyone used one of these boxes? Any chance you have a picture of where to plug in the lead?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If it is a "tuning box" to give more power, I'm not sure that it will work with an "id" engine as I am not sure they have an ECU that controls the pump. 
I'm fairly certain (not totally sure) that the pump on those engines is purely mechanical.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Stanner,

Its a bit of an odd one. I cant find any info on this engine (2.8idTD) my dad has the 2.8JTD and he gave me the box as he's had his remapped. I thought this tuning box would fit mine. They're both 2001 models. What you're saying sounds right though. 

Do I have any other options to improve performance/MPG with this engine?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

david-david said:


> Do I have any other options to improve performance/MPG with this engine?


I think the immortal words of Paul Daniels sum things up "Not a lot".


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

without knowing what performance figures you have at the moment we cannot advise you. That is a mechanical pump, they can be adjusted I believe for performance or economy. I seem to remember there is one adjustment for fuel on top and another screw adj for the smoke. But always advise that you check all hoses and the turbo waste gate etc before doing any adjustments.

cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The JTD and iTD engines are very different, in the sense that the JTD had ecu controlled fuel injection; the itd has mechanically controlled fuel delivery.

If the box of tricks is for a JTD, it won't fit a non-ecu equipped engine.

Give it back.


----------

